

Bank error (404) makes restaurant manager the world's first ever trillionaire - benjamincburns
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2443656/Bank-error-makes-restaurant-manager-worlds-trillionaire-offered-pay-national-debt-glitch-spotted.html

======
benjamincburns
As an aside, I once woke up to find my shiny new checking account (opened the
day before) had a balance of $10million. At first I was all kinds of tickled,
but then I realized the number was red.

Turns out Chase couldn't verify my address (I'd just moved) and their method
of getting me to come in was to put my account $10million in the red.
Admittedly, it was quite effective. I came in the same day and closed my
account.

